# VPX Meltdown vs EC Stack



## suprfast (Oct 13, 2009)

Im currently finishing up my last box of Primatine(where i get my Ephedrine from, 12.5mg/pill) and was curious if anyone else has any insight on VPX Meltdown.  

I have taken the EC stack for about 6 weeks now and plan to cycle off for a week(if i recall this is what was recommended).  When i get ready to hit the Thermogenics again I will most likely hop back on the EC stack for another 6 weeks(wash, rinse, repeat), unless this VPX is legit.  

VPX Meltdown

CLAIM:
-MELTDOWN® Is 117% to 273% more potent than caffeine + ephedrine! 972% MORE POTENT THAN EPHEDRINE & THE ONLY FAT BURNER PROVEN TO BE MORE POTENT THAN THE EPHEDRINE/ CAFFEINE STACK! 

Well if this is the case, which i never believe the hype without my own research(this is what im doing by asking) , would anyone recommend VPX over the EC stack.  

Two reasons for not purchasing primatine anymore and going with VPX with the second reason pending verification.
1) I do not like the idea of swiping my Drivers License every time i purchase some primatine.  Im not making Meth, leave me the fuck alone.
2) If it is more effective, why not...

Price wise is a small difference, but i dont know the ratio of ephedrine to synephrine(if there is one).  

If one serving of my EC(2 primatine tabs with 1 caffeine tab) is equal to a single pill of VPX then it would be cheaper to go with VPX.  If one serving of EC is equal to a serving indicated on the bottle of VPX(3 capsules) then it would be almost twice as much.  break down below


EC as i currently buy them
10.00 + tax / 60 tabs = .17/tablet x 2(for a serving) = .34 cents
Caffeine is about 5.00/100 tabs = .05 cents
EC = .39 cents / serving

VPX can be found on mass nutrition for
29.99 + any s/h and possible taxes / 120 = .25 / pill (+ any s/h and possible taxes).  a serving would equal .75 (+ any s/h and possible taxes).

well your turn to chime in and sorry i over analyzed this.
kris


----------



## mcguin (Oct 14, 2009)

dont know much about your ec stack, but I've taken quite a few thermo's over the years and besides animal cuts, meltdown is one of the stronger more effective thermo's to date that I've encountered.  I've been on meltdown taking 3 pills daily with a very strict clean diet for 4 weeks now and have dropped 2.5% bf and have lost 15lbs.


----------



## nni (Oct 14, 2009)

i dont buy it.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 14, 2009)

I think im going to go the old fashioned route of EC.  Thought i would get some insight first
kris


----------



## mcguin (Oct 15, 2009)

nni said:


> i dont buy it.



what dont you buy?


----------



## suprfast (Oct 15, 2009)

I would guess his statement was aimed towards the "claim" of VPX.


----------



## mcguin (Oct 19, 2009)

nni...if you check my thread history i dont post much on here except for open chat, i am no way sponsoring or a representative of any supplement companies, i simply stated what I've achieved as of recently...i didnt ask if you want to buy into my opinion or not.  if you would like to call me out as a liar..so be it, but with that assumption you're more or less stating that the scales I have been using, the bf calipers I've been using, the diet ive been living by and the gym routine are all lies.  This I dont appreciate.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Oct 19, 2009)

I have used and liked both. But I would stick with the EC stack because its cheaper, and from my experience, more effective.

Meltdown is not a bad option though, I just think the claims that VPX makes are ridiculous.


----------



## nni (Oct 19, 2009)

mcguin said:


> nni...if you check my thread history i dont post much on here except for open chat, i am no way sponsoring or a representative of any supplement companies, i simply stated what I've achieved as of recently...i didnt ask if you want to buy into my opinion or not.  if you would like to call me out as a liar..so be it, but with that assumption you're more or less stating that the scales I have been using, the bf calipers I've been using, the diet ive been living by and the gym routine are all lies.  This I dont appreciate.



what? i dont buy the study (better than ec), whatever your results are your results, i dont buy the study. relax.


----------



## mcguin (Oct 20, 2009)

nni said:


> what? i dont buy the study (better than ec), whatever your results are your results, i dont buy the study. relax.



fair enough, my apologies.


----------



## urbanski (Oct 20, 2009)

mcguin said:


> dont know much about your ec stack, but I've taken quite a few thermo's over the years and besides animal cuts, meltdown is one of the stronger more effective thermo's to date that I've encountered.  I've been on meltdown taking 3 pills daily with a very strict clean diet for 4 weeks now and have dropped 2.5% bf and have lost 15lbs.



i actually agree. meltdown gives me great energy and focus, no crash, and works well to cut my appetite. combined with a proper submaintenance diet i think it will be helpful in a cut.


----------

